# OH NO! Becomes OH YES, pics added



## Remuda1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Headed to Goldthwaite to look at sheep! LOL, a friend is to pick up a ewe lamb from a well known breeder. I'm taking my checkbook.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 13, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with bringin home new animals.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2012)

yup...nothing wrong with getting more animals....and if you do...we want photos!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)

ya'll are all a bunch of enablers!  Pushing someone to bring home more critters so ya'll can get your pic fix.

(get some with spots!!!!!   I like pics of spotted sheep almost as much as spotted goats!)


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I should be shot..... I brought home three registered ewe lambs and a registered ram lamb. My hand shook just a little bit when I wrote the check, lol!! Seriously though.... My plan has always been to cull and upgrade my flock along the way, it's just happening quicker than I had anticipated. I am selling my current ram and that's going to be a little bit hard to do. I like him and I like most of the babies he brought me so far, plus he's never offered to challenge me. But, I can't look at them as pets. Hopefully he'll be a good boy for his new owners and bring them lots and lots of great lambs. 

My goal is to sell most of my lambs here off of our farm. The ones that don't sell here will go to market. I have a friend that has a few nice registered rams too and that will enable to keep some of those ewe lambs and breed them to his rams. The new ones went to his house today. He'll keep them until I can get my ram gone as I didn't want to put them together and it's difficult for me right now to rig up a separate place for them. I will probably go over there tomorrow and I can get pics then. 

I need to sell some lambs, how many can I put y'all down for, lol!!


ETA: sorry Redtail, no spots!! But I DO have some lambs FOR SALE that have spots


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 14, 2012)

The pictures are not very good and my friends two ewes are mixed in there as well, but here goes. You can see my ram on the left and the ewe in the center is one of mine






Okay shot of two of my ewes. I'll be able to do better once they get to my place





Blurry pic of the ram, they're a little skittish yet.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations on more sheep!!!!  And yes, we are enablers with our photo addiction...LOLOL... they look great!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you, Bon . I just finished cutting out a portion of the overnight paddock with panels so that I can bring them home even before my other ram sells. That part is going to be harder than I was thinking. Kind of pulling at my heart strings a little bit. Part of that may be because we took my little ram bottle baby to the sale yesterday too . I just have to keep in mind that it's all a part of the process, I guess......


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty sheep! Dorpers right?


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't see the picture.   I am right there with you.  I just did the same thing you did.  I sold 6 of my commercial mixed sheep and bought 5 registered purebred ewes.  These ewes are not lambs though.  They range in ages from 2-6 years old. I even just found a registered pure red ram I can rent from the same breeder this year.  I got to see a lot of these ewes lambs from this year and there were lots of SPOTS! I love spotted sheep.  I specifically bought my lamb last year to throw spotted lambs and he only had one really nice spotted lamb and it was a male.  The others just have a few tiny spots here and there. 

My sheep are Katahdin.  Since I can't see the pictures for some reason, what are yours?


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Erin's, yes they are dorpers. This is my first flock, I got them about this time last year. I am very pleased with them and like that I can manage most of the work with them on my own. Hubby usually works seven days so that helps a lot 

Boykin, sorry you can't see the pics. This link might take you to one, but I've never tried a link before, lol.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/7c21e8dd.jpg


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 16, 2012)

Aw Remuda, the hand shakes for a second when ya hand over the cash..but then the excitment takes over! LOL

They look like nice animals..which program did they come from? like the little ewe looking right at the camera.


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep That Worked! Nice looking sheep!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 16, 2012)

yup...it really does pull at the heart strings...and I've found that it does not get easier year to year at all.  But...if we can't do it, then we can't have them and we really enjoy these lovely animals and the lambs are just so much fun.  I can't imagine life now without sheep!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Had a couple come look at my ram. Hope they decide to take him, they are local and seem to have a good operation. Previously in boer goats and converted completely to dorpers. They have seventy five purebred and registered ewes and a much smaller flock of unregistered commercial ewes that would be my guy's *harem* . Keep your fingers crossed for him on that. 

Tex (blushing), not really sure what a program is . But Huntis Black is the breeder and I think he said the ewes were out of Riverwood (?) ewes and the ram was Wilson....... All that means nothing to me though, lol. He and my friend talked about all of his rams and thier different bloodlines, my head was swimming.  I'll know more when the papers come as he doesn't register anything until it sells. I don't know if I said this before, but he's got over 800 ewes. 

Bon, that's exactly right. If I can't let them go, I can't have them at all.  New sheep won't be here until Wednesday morning as I'll be in Oklahoma all day tomorrow..


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 16, 2012)

Good lines..Riverwood is out of Ohio..Wilson is a ranch in Texas..


http://www.riverwoodfarms.com/

http://wilsonranch-wilsonranchdorpers.blogspot.com/


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope they buy your ram...we got lucky with our little ram that came late and we supplemented him with bottles.  He is just so cute and we got very lucky!!!  Neighbour across the road from us needed a ram and liked his looks, so he gets to be a real ram and live a happy life and I can visit him too.  This family has goats which they are in process of selling and going all sheep.  Sometimes it works out nicely with no tears...LOLOL...hope it works out for you too!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Got the new sheep home today. 






They've been Grazing nonstop since they got here. They were in a barn the whole time at my friend's place.










Haven't heard back from the couple on the ram so he'll be here for a bit I guess. On another note, I'm talking with a man in Mississippi about coming and buying three ewes and 3-4 ewe lambs. That would go a long way towards acquiring some more registered stock. Keep BIG fingers crossed for that  . Hope y'all are having a great day


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice photos......very nice sheep,  Dorpers are another breed I've been attracted to from the first day I was introduced to a Dorper flock.   Please keep us posted on their progress.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mississippi????  Northeast part???  That's where I'm living...between Tupelo and Corinth...might know him since we hair sheep people do keep in contact...hmmm...not sure if you are coming here or he is going to wherever you are?  If you do come near here let me know...would love to meet you!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry Bon, I missed your question. I don't know where he was coming from but he found a flock of 50 Katahdins instead. Wasn't meant to be .


----------

